# 5 gal betta sorority



## zacheyp

Would it be possible to have a 5 gallon betta sorority and if so how many betta should i keep?


----------



## Pitluvs

5+ girls in a 10g+ tank  Why not divide the 5g and put two Bettas in it?


----------



## Bombalurina

There is someone on this tank who has a sorority in a 5 gallon, but his are VERY specialised circumstances - his girls are closely related, have lived together for a very long time, and are apparently extremely close friends, being happy with each other but killing off all other females. I would definitely NOT advise doing this.
If you want to start a sorority, follow Pitluvs's advice and get AT LEAST a ten gallon.  A five gallon really is just asking for trouble, both in terms of space and bioload. In a five gallon, one betta and some shrimp or a snail are really all you want to put in it, unless you divide it for two bettas.


----------



## zacheyp

Pitluvs said:


> 5+ girls in a 10g+ tank  Why not divide the 5g and put two Bettas in it?


i like the idea of a sorority, if i got 5-6 females in a 10 would that work and should i inrtoduce them all at the same time?


----------



## Bombalurina

5-6 in a ten gal is perfect.  I introduced mine at the same time (I prefer it that way), but others say to introduce them in reverse order or aggression (gentlest first, most aggressive last). 
A couple of things about sororities:
- make it REALLY heavily planted and decorated. 
- sororities work better with girls who are related, so if you can get sisters from a breeder, that will be awesome.


----------



## zacheyp

Bombalurina said:


> 5-6 in a ten gal is perfect.  I introduced mine at the same time (I prefer it that way), but others say to introduce them in reverse order or aggression (gentlest first, most aggressive last).
> A couple of things about sororities:
> - make it REALLY heavily planted and decorated.
> - sororities work better with girls who are related, so if you can get sisters from a breeder, that will be awesome.


there are no good breeders near me and i buy from petco.... how would i cycle the tank


----------



## LittleBettas

Thread on how to cycle a tank:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838


You can use "Walmart or Petco" females, just try to stick to the same size... and with using these you have a LOT higher chance of the girls not getting along....

I have a 10 gallon sorority with 2 sisters from Cajunamy (breeder here on the forum), 3 sisters from Darkmoon (another breeder from this forum) and a sympathy Walmart girl.... I originially had 5 from Darkmoon.... one turned out to be a boy and one was to aggressive to live in the sorority so she now lives in a 3 gallon tank alone (which she loves)

You can find breeders on this forum and get sisters to increase the chances of your sorority working, but I know a lot of people on here with sororities have females from Walmart/Petco/Petsmart and they get along great...

Regardless, if you start a sorority, make sure your tank is VERY VERY VERY densly planted/decorated.... this spreads aggression and also gives the girls lots of places to hide

An example of how dense everything should be (my 10 gallon)... the live plants are still growing and Im in the process to switching over to ALL live plants


----------



## zacheyp

LittleBettas said:


> Thread on how to cycle a tank:
> 
> A Beginner's Guide to the Freshwater Aquarium Cycle
> 
> 
> You can use "Walmart or Petco" females, just try to stick to the same size... and with using these you have a LOT higher chance of the girls not getting along....
> 
> I have a 10 gallon sorority with 2 sisters from Cajunamy (breeder here on the forum), 3 sisters from Darkmoon (another breeder from this forum) and a sympathy Walmart girl.... I originially had 5 from Darkmoon.... one turned out to be a boy and one was to aggressive to live in the sorority so she now lives in a 3 gallon tank alone (which she loves)
> 
> You can find breeders on this forum and get sisters to increase the chances of your sorority working, but I know a lot of people on here with sororities have females from Walmart/Petco/Petsmart and they get along great...
> 
> Regardless, if you start a sorority, make sure your tank is VERY VERY VERY densly planted/decorated.... this spreads aggression and also gives the girls lots of places to hide
> 
> An example of how dense everything should be (my 10 gallon)... the live plants are still growing and Im in the process to switching over to ALL live plants


will those breeders ship?


----------



## zacheyp

zacheyp said:


> will those breeders ship?


Is this tank ok? Aqueon Deluxe Aquarium Kit 10 Gal.


----------



## zacheyp

how does this stock look
TONS of plants
red cherry shrimp
6 female bettas
1 otto


----------



## bettafish15

Ottos are socialable fish, so having one in a 10g would not work, as there is no room to add more.


----------



## zacheyp

bettafish15 said:


> Ottos are socialable fish, so having one in a 10g would not work, as there is no room to add more.


so just 6 bettas?


----------



## Pitluvs

Yup, just the 5-6 females, 10g isn't really that big of a tank when it comes to groups of fish. It's the bare minimum for community tanks  The shrimp could go in, as long as there is lots of hiding places. Make sure to have tons of plants!


----------



## Olympia

I'd take off the oto, you'd need at least 2. If you really want 2 otos, I'd get a really powerful filter, like a 30 or 40 gallon filter. 
actually listen to everyone else. Overstocking is not a good idea. xd


----------



## zacheyp

Olympia said:


> I'd take off the oto, you'd need at least 2. If you really want 2 otos, I'd get a really powerful filter, like a 30 or 40 gallon filter.
> actually listen to everyone else. Overstocking is not a good idea. xd


would just 6 betta work?


----------



## Pitluvs

Yes.


----------



## zacheyp

would 6 bettas be overstocked


----------



## styggian

Sorry that the photo isn't the best, it's really hard to get a decent picture of my tank for some reason.

I have 8 girls and umpteen ghost shrimp in there, and changed out the filter for a Marineland biowheel filter for 30g tanks (this is a 15g, the filter that came in the kit was just not strong enough, and is now in the boys' tank so each has one on his side of the divider). The tea stain is tannin from the bogwood.

It has four live anubias, a small mess of java fern, two banana plants (yeah, that's a stupid banana plant floating in there :roll: at least it's happy and growing I suppose!), and three marimo balls. Oh yeah, and a half dozen swords I forgot about blending into the back right corner. There's 9 or 10 silk plants in mostly medium to large sizes, a bogwood, a large stone leaned up against the corner (they like to hide behind it or lay in the anubias I attached to it), and another piece of wood that's mounted so it stands upright. I want more anubias and marimos, the java fern I'm not sure of. I had some pennywort, red ludwigia, and wisteria, and they all melted or shed their leaves like crazy, so I chucked them.


----------



## zacheyp

styggian said:


> Sorry that the photo isn't the best, it's really hard to get a decent picture of my tank for some reason.
> 
> I have 8 girls and umpteen ghost shrimp in there, and changed out the filter for a Marineland biowheel filter for 30g tanks (this is a 15g, the filter that came in the kit was just not strong enough, and is now in the boys' tank so each has one on his side of the divider). The tea stain is tannin from the bogwood.
> 
> It has four live anubias, a small mess of java fern, two banana plants (yeah, that's a stupid banana plant floating in there :roll: at least it's happy and growing I suppose!), and three marimo balls. Oh yeah, and a half dozen swords I forgot about blending into the back right corner. There's 9 or 10 silk plants in mostly medium to large sizes, a bogwood, a large stone leaned up against the corner (they like to hide behind it or lay in the anubias I attached to it), and another piece of wood that's mounted so it stands upright. I want more anubias and marimos, the java fern I'm not sure of. I had some pennywort, red ludwigia, and wisteria, and they all melted or shed their leaves like crazy, so I chucked them.


is that a 10 gal?


----------



## styggian

It's a 15 gallon.


----------



## zacheyp

styggian said:


> It's a 15 gallon.


would a 15 gal fit on a 10 gal stand


----------



## Pitluvs

15g TALL would I believe but my 15g long fits on a 20g stand. 6 girls will be fine in a 10g tank.


----------



## styggian

Yup, I think a 15g long (which is what I have) has the footprint of a 20g tank, so fits on a 20g stand and fits a 20g hood, but I would measure first before trying.


----------



## zacheyp

styggian said:


> Yup, I think a 15g long (which is what I have) has the footprint of a 20g tank, so fits on a 20g stand and fits a 20g hood, but I would measure first before trying.


i think i'll just stick 2 10 gallons, is there any thing i could get besides bettas shrimp and snails?


----------



## styggian

Not in a sorority. Snails can produce a lot of waste as well, so it may not be a good idea to add them in, especially if you want shrimp, too. I'd just go with the females first and let the tank settle before trying shrimp or snails.


----------



## Olympia

You have 2 10 gallons? For your second one if you put one boy, you'd have a lot more options for other fish.


----------



## zacheyp

styggian said:


> Not in a sorority. Snails can produce a lot of waste as well, so it may not be a good idea to add them in, especially if you want shrimp, too. I'd just go with the females first and let the tank settle before trying shrimp or snails.


couldnt i get 1 nerite snail?


----------



## Olympia

1 nerite would be fine, since they can't reproduce on you. They are also rather attractive, I find.
Also, don't add your shrimp in until your tank is fully cycled, they tend to be sensitive little buggers.


----------



## zacheyp

Olympia said:


> 1 nerite would be fine, since they can't reproduce on you. They are also rather attractive, I find.
> Also, don't add your shrimp in until your tank is fully cycled, they tend to be sensitive little buggers.


but i couldnt get anything else?


----------



## Olympia

6 girls in a 10 gallon is already a lot of fish. It may not sound like it, but they'll be very active and enjoy the extra space.

There really isn't that much option for a 10gal sorority.


----------



## zacheyp

Olympia said:


> 6 girls in a 10 gallon is already a lot of fish. It may not sound like it, but they'll be very active and enjoy the extra space.
> 
> There really isn't that much option for a 10gal sorority.


ok then it wlll be 6


----------



## zacheyp

so should i add 1 fish then 3 fish then 2 fish?


----------



## Olympia

You could do least aggressive to most aggressive, but since I doubt you'll have time to get to know them all, I'd put them all in at once.


----------



## MistersMom

D: i just started a sority in a 5gal!  i have the other side split in half with my 2 males in it, i think i have a 15 gal tank...... or maybe 10 idrk...


----------



## MistersMom

AND in your 10 gal with a male (if you do this) you can get mollies, and guppies (if they dont bite his tail) you know honestly, (i know this paragraph will start some kind of hate train like most of mine will but ive been doing ALOT of research lately) ive found out, that, any small fish, that minds its own business, and leaves your betta alone like....tetras, mollies,tiny goldfish, algae eaters, shrimp, snails and many more.... then you can put them in the tank with your lovely betta fishies! but if you get another aggressive fish then that's a big big big no no!!!! so any ways, good luck and have fun with your sorority !!!  i hope you can have 2 10 gallons with lots of pretty fishies!!! BUT keep in mind goldfish have ALOT of bio-waste!!! its toxic i think :| ....


----------



## LittleBettaFish

> tiny goldfish


Um, there's no such things as tiny goldfish. Only stunted goldfish.

Goldfish, mollies and even guppies all have completely different requirements than bettas. They all prefer hard, alkaline water with good water agitation. 

Tetras, endlers and rasboras can be nippy depending on the individual fish and set-up, but they are much more suitable tank mates in terms of water conditions than the fish you mentioned.


----------



## bettafish15

MistersMom said:


> D: i just started a sority in a 5gal!  i have the other side split in half with my 2 males in it, i think i have a 15 gal tank...... or maybe 10 idrk...


You have a divided 5g with females on one side, and two males on the other side? @[email protected] Regardless, females need to be kept in groups of 4+ which means a 10 gallon because a 5g will not give them the space to hide from either other as they need.


----------



## Olympia

5 gallons is too small for a proper sorority. In addition your females and males so close could drive your girls to get really eggy if they see each other.. 
Goldfish and mollies are both ammonia factories. Plus they are cold water and brackish, respectively.. 
10 gallon with a male:
-ember tetras/other peaceful tetras
-cory cats
-kuhli loaches
-platies
are all good places to start..


----------



## hedgehog

MistersMom said:


> AND in your 10 gal with a male (if you do this) you can get mollies, and guppies (if they dont bite his tail) you know honestly, (i know this paragraph will start some kind of hate train like most of mine will but ive been doing ALOT of research lately) ive found out, that, any small fish, that minds its own business, and leaves your betta alone like....tetras, mollies,tiny goldfish, algae eaters, shrimp, snails and many more.... then you can put them in the tank with your lovely betta fishies! but if you get another aggressive fish then that's a big big big no no!!!! so any ways, good luck and have fun with your sorority !!!  i hope you can have 2 10 gallons with lots of pretty fishies!!! BUT keep in mind goldfish have ALOT of bio-waste!!! its toxic i think :| ....


There's quite a few things wrong with what you've said. The success of keeping bettas with tankmates doesn't depend solely on the tankmate. In my experience the betta's personality is a greater determining factor of success than what the tank mate is. I've kept several different bettas with cories, a fish that truly never bothers bettas, and it hasn't always worked because the betta is too aggressive. What you've said sounds like you can just plop any peaceful community fish in a tank with a betta and it will work out which is not the case. 

Some of the suggestions you made for fish are incorrect. Mollies are brackish fish. Yes they can be kept in fresh water but it shortens their life span. They are also messy fish so I'm not certain I would keep a group of them in a ten gallon with a betta. In my experience they are also pretty nippy (could have just been my mollies). Goldfish are cold water fish and bettas require warm water so they are fairly incompatible. You did point out that goldfish produce a lot of waste which is true but this was in the same sentence as advocating them for a ten gallon tank. It's not recommended to keep most species of goldfish in anything less than 20 gallons with 30 gallons being preferred. In terms of algae eaters I'm not sure if you're referring to otos or plecos. The common pleco gets way too large for a ten gallon tank and otos are notoriously difficult to keep.


----------



## zacheyp

Olympia said:


> You could do least aggressive to most aggressive, but since I doubt you'll have time to get to know them all, I'd put them all in at once.


wouldnt this cause an amonia spike?


----------



## bettafish15

zacheyp said:


> wouldnt this cause an amonia spike?


Which is why it's important to cycle a tank beforehand, so the filter can handle it. Live plants help as well.


----------



## zacheyp

bettafish15 said:


> Which is why it's important to cycle a tank beforehand, so the filter can handle it. Live plants help as well.


but if i cycle (which of corse i will do) and have lots of plants i can safley add all 6 at once?


----------



## Olympia

Yes, the bioload should adjust to it.
Also betta are hardy and could survive a small ammonia bounce. The other tank mates, the shrimp you want, will have to be added after everything is well adjusted.


----------



## MistersMom

ive had a mollie as a tank mate! my 5 gallon sorority is fine i have ALOT of things for them to hide in, they are also QUITE small i was surprised, i can also put my 2 males in my other 1 gallon tanks i have if that willl make you happy, especially sense i bought them in a tiny cup, i think they have good room, but thanks for the concerns...but right now they have about 2 gallons to themselves and they are heated well and have good lighting and filters, i meant the small goldfish with the weird fins, i dont mean like the bait goldfish those are quite large im sorry for my terrible wording! i meant otos btw, not plecos, plecos get farrrr too large for a 10 gallon!!!!! i included that guppies were nippy i thought, and i thought i also said agressiveness has a large factor of it all, maybe next time i should put more detail in.....not ANY fish will get along with a betta, i ment listed species and maybe a few more i forgot, the kind that school and keep away from bettas, wich i admitidlly did not include..... it actually all matters on your certain fish... and my sorority isnt quite measured but my males are even so my females may be ina 6 gallon portion, i undeerstand your worries, once we move wich should be soon, i will buy another 10 gallon, seeing as they are quite cheap, and ill divide that into my males tank! i wont harm my fish, they are quite happy, no torn fins no picking on eachother thank goodness, thank you ALL for your advice and i dont know what the fish was, but it had a 3 split tail, it was very small, and i had about 4 in my turtle tank...... but they are nippy so i would just all forget about them! sorry if you didnt like my advice, but this is what i have personly experienced and what i have researched, and ive even gone to pet stores and asked, i like fish they are a calming hobby and i enjoy it..... so if you feel i was wrong, im verry sorrry!!!! your experiences may differ, and like i said it would start a hate train... i was right..... but i leanred some from it so thanks, and i hope Zacheyp learned alot too! im actually glad i posted this because now no one else will make the same mistake of posting something of the sort...i hope...

AND plus, i think they are muuuuuch happier right now in my heated tank then they were in their walmart cups! because they have fresh clean water, get fed, and they can actually swimmm!!! im sorry if you feel my sorority is in too small a space....


----------



## zacheyp

do you think i could get a 7th betta


----------



## AngelicScars

It's best to have no more then 6 female bettas in a 10 gallon. It's been said more then once.


----------



## styggian

MistersMom said:


> ive had a mollie as a tank mate! my 5 gallon sorority is fine i have ALOT of things for them to hide in, they are also QUITE small i was surprised, i can also put my 2 males in my other 1 gallon tanks i have if that willl make you happy, especially sense i bought them in a tiny cup, i think they have good room, but thanks for the concerns...but right now they have about 2 gallons to themselves and they are heated well and have good lighting and filters, i meant the small goldfish with the weird fins, i dont mean like the bait goldfish those are quite large im sorry for my terrible wording! i meant otos btw, not plecos, plecos get farrrr too large for a 10 gallon!!!!! i included that guppies were nippy i thought, and i thought i also said agressiveness has a large factor of it all, maybe next time i should put more detail in.....not ANY fish will get along with a betta, i ment listed species and maybe a few more i forgot, the kind that school and keep away from bettas, wich i admitidlly did not include..... it actually all matters on your certain fish... and my sorority isnt quite measured but my males are even so my females may be ina 6 gallon portion, i undeerstand your worries, once we move wich should be soon, i will buy another 10 gallon, seeing as they are quite cheap, and ill divide that into my males tank! i wont harm my fish, they are quite happy, no torn fins no picking on eachother thank goodness, thank you ALL for your advice and i dont know what the fish was, but it had a 3 split tail, it was very small, and i had about 4 in my turtle tank...... but they are nippy so i would just all forget about them! sorry if you didnt like my advice, but this is what i have personly experienced and what i have researched, and ive even gone to pet stores and asked, i like fish they are a calming hobby and i enjoy it..... so if you feel i was wrong, im verry sorrry!!!! your experiences may differ, and like i said it would start a hate train... i was right..... but i leanred some from it so thanks, and i hope Zacheyp learned alot too! im actually glad i posted this because now no one else will make the same mistake of posting something of the sort...i hope...
> 
> AND plus, i think they are muuuuuch happier right now in my heated tank then they were in their walmart cups! because they have fresh clean water, get fed, and they can actually swimmm!!! im sorry if you feel my sorority is in too small a space....


Just because it's a few steps up from a cup doesn't make it good conditions. "Anything" is not better than a cup. Those may be your experiences but they are way outside the norm and could easily lead to disaster if someone else follows your advice. 

5g is too small for a sorority and shouldn't be given as advice because it is far more likely to end with dead fish than happy ones. It is standard advice to advocate 6ish females in a 10+ tank, especially for inexperienced keepers. Your setup might be working, but looking at my ten gallon divided for two males, I simply can't imagine halving that and stuffing females in there.


----------



## Olympia

There are general guidelines for these things that should be followed. Bioloads, aggression levels, compatibilities, requirements, swimming zones. Fish keeping should be viewed as a delicate science, or even art form, where one seeks to create a harmony in their area. 
What you're saying is just like how people can get their betta to live in a 1/2 gallon unheated tank for 3 years and think they know everything and their way is the right way..


----------



## hedgehog

MistersMom said:


> ive had a mollie as a tank mate! my 5 gallon sorority is fine i have ALOT of things for them to hide in, they are also QUITE small i was surprised, i can also put my 2 males in my other 1 gallon tanks i have if that willl make you happy, especially sense i bought them in a tiny cup, i think they have good room, but thanks for the concerns...but right now they have about 2 gallons to themselves and they are heated well and have good lighting and filters, i meant the small goldfish with the weird fins, i dont mean like the bait goldfish those are quite large im sorry for my terrible wording! i meant otos btw, not plecos, plecos get farrrr too large for a 10 gallon!!!!! i included that guppies were nippy i thought, and i thought i also said agressiveness has a large factor of it all, maybe next time i should put more detail in.....not ANY fish will get along with a betta, i ment listed species and maybe a few more i forgot, the kind that school and keep away from bettas, wich i admitidlly did not include..... it actually all matters on your certain fish... and my sorority isnt quite measured but my males are even so my females may be ina 6 gallon portion, i undeerstand your worries, once we move wich should be soon, i will buy another 10 gallon, seeing as they are quite cheap, and ill divide that into my males tank! i wont harm my fish, they are quite happy, no torn fins no picking on eachother thank goodness, thank you ALL for your advice and i dont know what the fish was, but it had a 3 split tail, it was very small, and i had about 4 in my turtle tank...... but they are nippy so i would just all forget about them! sorry if you didnt like my advice, but this is what i have personly experienced and what i have researched, and ive even gone to pet stores and asked, i like fish they are a calming hobby and i enjoy it..... so if you feel i was wrong, im verry sorrry!!!! your experiences may differ, and like i said it would start a hate train... i was right..... but i leanred some from it so thanks, and i hope Zacheyp learned alot too! im actually glad i posted this because now no one else will make the same mistake of posting something of the sort...i hope...
> 
> AND plus, i think they are muuuuuch happier right now in my heated tank then they were in their walmart cups! because they have fresh clean water, get fed, and they can actually swimmm!!! im sorry if you feel my sorority is in too small a space....


I really don't think anyone was trying to be rude or mean. They are just trying to correct misinformation. When there is incorrect information on this site someone may see it and just take it at face value. This can result in improper care of bettas or their tankmates, housing mistakes, or incompatible fish being housed together. I know that I would like to prevent any of that from happening which is why I was pointing out what was incorrect in your original statement. 

Just because you have done something doesn't mean it is recommended. Yes there have been successes in keeping bettas with incompatible tank mates or in poor conditions but that doesn't mean it should be done or the idea that it is the norm should be passed on.


----------



## zacheyp

i read that more bettas are better,,, do u think i could get 7?


----------



## MistersMom

hedgehog said:


> I really don't think anyone was trying to be rude or mean. They are just trying to correct misinformation. When there is incorrect information on this site someone may see it and just take it at face value. This can result in improper care of bettas or their tankmates, housing mistakes, or incompatible fish being housed together. I know that I would like to prevent any of that from happening which is why I was pointing out what was incorrect in your original statement.
> 
> Just because you have done something doesn't mean it is recommended. Yes there have been successes in keeping bettas with incompatible tank mates or in poor conditions but that doesn't mean it should be done or the idea that it is the norm should be passed on.


i didnt think anyone was being rude 
i know better! 
when i said thx, i actually ment it!!!
no sarcasm!!!
i appretiated all the advice and corrections.... 
and for now i have to keep my girls in the 5-6 gallon section, and they are all happy and doing fine, im constatly checking on them!!! i promise!


----------



## hedgehog

zacheyp said:


> i read that more bettas are better,,, do u think i could get 7?


Sorry zacheyp Angelicscar's response got lost in the above mess but she said it's best to stick with 6 girls.


----------



## styggian

hedgehog said:


> Sorry zacheyp Angelicscar's response got lost in the above mess but she said it's best to stick with 6 girls.


To make sure you see this, absolutely stick with just six girls. Stuff the tank with live and silk plants so they can hide from each other.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Hey I do have seven girls in my sorority but I definatly vote for six after my experience. I have seven because I took the advice from someone else and I honestly had to redo my tank and reintroduce them three times to make them be peacful. Not all experiences are the same but this is mine.


----------



## Pitluvs

Seems like I'm the only one that goes against this and says... more female Bettas the better honestly. My local breeder suggests far more than 4-5 in a 10g tank. I tend to agree. But regardless, 6 should be fine for a beginner.

And to the rest *facedesk*


----------



## Shirleythebetta

PitLuvs*out of curiousity how many does the breeder say is okay? I heard many people do have success with more but I didn't lol.


----------



## hedgehog

Shirleythebetta said:


> PitLuvs*out of curiousity how many does the breeder say is okay? I heard many people do have success with more but I didn't lol.


Success depends a lot on the personality of the fish not just the number of fish. That might be what's going on in your sorority.


----------



## styggian

I might do more with heavy filtration, but definitely for someone starting out, I wouldn't get too overzealous with stocking.


----------



## Pitluvs

My breeder told me 10+ in a 10g, the more the better. But my local tropical forums over stock their female tanks, they find it better with extra filtration and densely live planted. I haven't tried it as I have a 15g with 6 girls, and females are quite expensive here :S I need more girls though, the aggression need to be spaced out. But again, not a commonly shared opinion.


----------



## zacheyp

it will be 6 with good filtration!


----------



## MistersMom

good choice....


----------



## Shirleythebetta

hedgehog said:


> Success depends a lot on the personality of the fish not just the number of fish. That might be what's going on in your sorority.


They calmed down loads when I added a huge silk plant to. I do have one girl that likes to pick. She has calmed down with the addition of the huge plant. Maybe they needed more hiding room than I had? Honestly I don't think I had enough plants. You can see what I had before in my album titled *re release* if you are curious. It was my second attempt. I haven't posted my third attempt yet.


----------



## styggian

Pitluvs said:


> My breeder told me 10+ in a 10g, the more the better. But my local tropical forums over stock their female tanks, they find it better with extra filtration and densely live planted. I haven't tried it as I have a 15g with 6 girls, and females are quite expensive here :S I need more girls though, the aggression need to be spaced out. But again, not a commonly shared opinion.


I have 8 in my 15gal with a 30gal filter. I might go to ten, but I wouldn't be comfortable with more than that. Ten in a 10gal sounds shocking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pitluvs

styggian said:


> I have 8 in my 15gal with a 30gal filter. I might go to ten, but I wouldn't be comfortable with more than that. Ten in a 10gal sounds shocking!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I personally would never attempt that number myself, without much more experience and knowing each fish and studying body language of fish lol It's not like you toss 10 in and say Good Luck, you need to know who gets along with who and such. Like most sororities, you need a balance and a means to remove any problem fish. But, I tend to agree with more females the better.

But for someone new to sororities, which can be difficult at best, I would say 6 in a 10g is a great number.


----------



## Pitluvs

Shirleythebetta said:


> They calmed down loads when I added a huge silk plant to. I do have one girl that likes to pick. She has calmed down with the addition of the huge plant. Maybe they needed more hiding room than I had? Honestly I don't think I had enough plants. You can see what I had before in my album titled *re release* if you are curious. It was my second attempt. I haven't posted my third attempt yet.


I think you might need a wee bit more cover, top to bottom plants. The more the better, you can't see through my tank and my girls love it.


----------



## dramaqueen

Make sure you have tanks to house them individually if things get ugly it it doesn't work out.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Pitluvs said:


> I think you might need a wee bit more cover, top to bottom plants. The more the better, you can't see through my tank and my girls love it.


I agree totally, I added this huge monster of a plant on I think saturday the only issue with it is it plopped out in all directions and didn't go to the back or top enough for me. I'll post a pic. Anyway, I am getting three more huge plants this weekend. I love the thickness of it too so we all can enjoy. It's really pretty. tell me if you think it needs more as it is right now please. I'd appreciate it. Oh and I have four mugs in there because of an icident with a sharp cave that was promptly removed. *smack* bad mommy.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I used to have 11 in a ten gallon but I took out two of the mature females as they were niggly towards each other and now I have 9. I have no problems with aggression or water quality but I didn't expect to as I have had plenty of experience. I also had 15 in a 20 gallon tank and also had no issues with that either. 

For someone starting a sorority, I would definitely avoid overstocking. Water quality is so important in the first few weeks of set-up, it's better to avoid putting too much strain on your cycle. I would go with 6-7 females and only add more once the tank has had some time to mature. 

This is what my tank looked like a week or so ago after a big trimming. I don't really think it's that crowded at all.


----------



## Pitluvs

Shirleythebetta said:


> I agree totally, I added this huge monster of a plant on I think saturday the only issue with it is it plopped out in all directions and didn't go to the back or top enough for me. I'll post a pic. Anyway, I am getting three more huge plants this weekend. I love the thickness of it too so we all can enjoy. It's really pretty. tell me if you think it needs more as it is right now please. I'd appreciate it. Oh and I have four mugs in there because of an icident with a sharp cave that was promptly removed. *smack* bad mommy.


If you look under aquariums above my name over there <----- I have my 15g with plants. I have mugs too, brown and tan ones lol More spaces the better for hiding! Looks good, just needs tall plants to block the line of sight.  Love it though!


----------



## Shirleythebetta

Pitluvs said:


> If you look under aquariums above my name over there <----- I have my 15g with plants. I have mugs too, brown and tan ones lol More spaces the better for hiding! Looks good, just needs tall plants to block the line of sight.  Love it though!


great, thanks so much. Yea, I'm getting more big plants like the one I just got this weekend. I'm gonna check out your pics, I love the mugs I didn't think I would but they are safe and cute.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

LittleBettaFish said:


> I used to have 11 in a ten gallon but I took out two of the mature females as they were niggly towards each other and now I have 9. I have no problems with aggression or water quality but I didn't expect to as I have had plenty of experience. I also had 15 in a 20 gallon tank and also had no issues with that either.
> 
> For someone starting a sorority, I would definitely avoid overstocking. Water quality is so important in the first few weeks of set-up, it's better to avoid putting too much strain on your cycle. I would go with 6-7 females and only add more once the tank has had some time to mature.
> 
> This is what my tank looked like a week or so ago after a big trimming. I don't really think it's that crowded at all.


Pretty girls.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

dramaqueen said:


> Make sure you have tanks to house them individually if things get ugly it it doesn't work out.


I do, I have a couple reserve tanks. One a bit big for rehousing but in a pinch.....
29 gallon
10 gallon
1 gallon.... all spares. How I wish I had the room to set them all up


----------



## Silverfang

dramaqueen said:


> Make sure you have tanks to house them individually if things get ugly it it doesn't work out.


DQ makes a very good point, I have one girl, I knew she would be aggressive, but in less than 2 minutes she had bitten 3 other girls. Not just fin nipping, she went for the body. She is housed by herself until I'm ready to try again and hope.


----------



## Pitluvs

And who would that be Silver? hehe


----------



## Silverfang

You are a terrible influence on your niece


----------



## zacheyp

what are my odds of having to take out a fish?


----------



## Shirleythebetta

for me and my experience... pretty good if you are talking about removing a naughty girl. I had to cup an agressive girl once and put her back in. For some reason that changed her tude but someone on here will probly be able to tell you about that a little more. I will say this. with a sorority expect flaring and chasing it will more than likely happen til they figure out who the boss is going to be. You have to remove them if they get way agressive.


----------



## zacheyp

if i decide to get a 20 instead how many betta's could i get?


----------



## Bombalurina

Up to 10, but if you want to make it a sorority community, I would not get more than 8. In fact, I'd stay at 6 so you can have with other groups of fish.  

Personally, I've never had to remove a naughty girl, but I gather my sorority is a bit unusual in that regard (I've never had any aggression at all, past some girls flaring when it got too hot).


----------

